# Bumps on nose



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what these are? Just noticed them on my Nubian doe. The yellow goop on her nose is just a cocci med I had just given her. See the bumps above her nose?


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Any bumps in the corner of the mouth?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

No. Doesn't look like soremouth. And her kid is nursing and nothing on him. I was wondering if she got poked with nettle in the hay maybe.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Any signs of mites (hair loss, scratching, etc)?


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I am very curious what this is as well. I have had a couple bucks get that here. Nothing but bumps on the nose. It defiantly not sore mouth. (I've had that here before.) I checked for external parasites and have never really found a cause. If someone has the answer...I would love to know.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She isn't scratching at all. No hair loss either. I'm treating her for cocci right now because she has looser stool more like a cow and not a goat. This is after worming with Ivomec plus.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Ant bites, perhaps? I've seen little welts like that before on my dogs after they stuck their noses in an ant bed. They only do that once!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I wouldn't think so. She's been in the barn in the kidding pen for a month now. No ants in there plus it's been very very cold around here for ants.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One of my bucks always gets exactly the same little lumps in the winter. It's some type of fungus, Tinactin always clears it up.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ivomec plus won't won't get rid of cocci. 

Agree on the fungus.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok,thanks goathiker I will try that. I have tinactin. I wasn't giving her Ivomec for cocci. I was initially worming her for strongyles which she was loaded with but after that she still has loose stool so now I'm treating for cocci with albon from my vet.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

goathiker said:


> One of my bucks always gets exactly the same little lumps in the winter. It's some type of fungus, Tinactin always clears it up.


My bucks got it late summer but it cleared up on its on?? We were kinda stumped. I even wondered if it was caused by the urine from them starting to rut. LOL. I've never had it on a doe though. Looks exactly the same. I will try the Tinactin next time. Thanks goathiker!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Fungus and Tinactin -- good information. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My bucks get that, from rut, peeing on themselves.


----------

